# European competitions



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Does anyone know how the representative is selected for competitions like the Bocuse d'Or?


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jeff,here`s a couple of websites that may help:
1) www.craft-guild.org
This is the Craft Guild of Chefs,a U.K. based organisation that is involved in loads of competitions.
2) www.caterer.com
This is Britain`s leading catering magazine,this may be more useful as the publishers sponsor competitions. There are chefs who subscribe to this magazine who regularly take part in U.K. and European competitions.

I hope this helps you find the information you require,Leo.:chef:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jeff,have you had any feedback yet?
I forgot to include this e-mail address :
[email protected]
This is the e-mail address for Caterer & Hotelkeeper magazine which owns the Caterer.com website.
RBI is the initials of the publishing company.

Good luck,i hope you do get to enter the competition.It will be hard work,but it will worth it! You could probably get offers of work over here in Europe as there is a shortage of skilled chefs.
Leo.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Leo, thank you. I have been doing some research. I, if all goes well, want to work for a year in Europe (London) and return to the US. Right now I'm on a little mission to find out what experience I will need to work in an upscale establishment. If _anyone_ knows.................


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jeff,at the moment Britain is currently short of 15,000 skilled chefs.The problem in Europe as a whole, possibly makes this ten times worse!!
I can make some enquiries for you regarding some work in London.
There are also some exceptional hotels,restaurants and fine dining establishments outside of London. Birmingham is one & hours away,this is the U.K.s second biggest city. Manchester is two & a half hours from London,is expanding rapidly.

I am working late tomorrow & Thursday,but i`ll still ask my friends at work and other people,Leo.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Leo, I appreciate all of your help. PM me with anything you find out, thanks.

Jeff


----------

